

Facebook charging $100 to message Mark Zuckerberg - edouard1234567
http://mashable.com/2013/01/11/facebook-message-mark-zuckerberg/

======
faramarz
Not sure if the article mentions this, but I guess not everyone is getting the
"pay-wall" because I just sent Mark a message.

In fact, I think because of this feature, Mark has enabled the Direct Message
capability to the Public by mistake. (i'm pretty certain it wasn't there
before)

screen grab:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/fsgdt34x7m20ld1/Screen%20Shot%2020...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/fsgdt34x7m20ld1/Screen%20Shot%202013-01-11%20at%201.58.39%20AM.png)

[edit:] Nevermind. I went back and read the article. Jumped the gun

~~~
edouard1234567
You're actually right, I'm pretty sure this is still at the A/B test stage. I
tried from two different accounts, mine (I'm following him) and my wife's
account she's not following him and neither of us saw this feature.

------
wildranter
How much do they charge for a meaningful reply for him?

~~~
edouard1234567
if it's $100 per impression at a 1% conversion rate that's $10k per reply. If
1 out of a 100 replies are meaningful that would be $1M.

